# 52 Week Photography Project 2018,WEEK 4 Creative: Quiet Moment Peace. Serenity. Tranquility. Convey



## JonA_CT (Dec 30, 2017)

Good day, fellow photographers!

I posted some musings about a 52 Week Photography Project here -- 365 Project? No way. But... -- and this thread is an "official" off shoot of that thread to post themes and photos. Unless things go crazy, I'd expect this thread to be fine for the entire project, but who knows.

I've decided to use the Dogwood Photography prompts -- their website. 52 Week Photography Challenge for 2018 by Dogwood Photography

*THE CHALLENGE LIST*
WEEK 1 Vision: Look Ahead New year. New beginnings. New you. Look ahead. Interpret as you wish.
WEEK 2 Composition: Color Harmony Get out your color wheel. Do opposites attract? Can there be harmony with opposite colors? Does the Hulk wear purple pants? Mix warm and cool colors.
WEEK 3 Technical: Full Manual While the camera often determines shutter speed and aperture for the photographer, it doesn't know your creative intent. This week, challenge your self to assume creative control over the camera by using full manual mode. Select a subject where varying the aperture and / or shutter speed helps enhance the composition and visual qualities of the image.
*WEEK 4 Creative: Quiet Moment Peace. Serenity. Tranquility. Convey a quiet moment.*
WEEK 5 Wildcard: Photographer's Choice Capture an image on your terms; who, what, where, when, why, how … it's all up to you. Caveat: You must tell us your intent.
WEEK 6 Vision: Alternating Rhythm Alternate patterns of light to bring depth and rhythm to the photograph.
WEEK 7 Composition: Fill the Frame Fill the frame with your subject, no background. You will need to get up close and personal, or use a good zoom lens.
WEEK 8 Technical: Zoom Burst By changing the focal length during long exposure you can add movement to your frame, producing leading lines within your frame.
WEEK 9 Creative: Forsaken Abandoned and Forgotten were favorites in the past. Let's revisit the idea the idea this year with forsaken.
WEEK 10 Vision: Selective Color I know, I know. Yuck. Selective color can be cringeworthy, however, when done right, it brings compelling focus to the subject.
WEEK 11 Composition: Negative Space Minimize the composition to isolate your subject. The composition should be simple, thereby drawing your viewer to the subject.
WEEK 12 Technical: Macro Life is in the details. Get in close and show us the details we usually miss. You don't need a macro lens to shoot a macro shot.
WEEK 13 Creative: Leading Lines Back by popular demand, use lines to lead the viewer to your subject.
WEEK 14 Vision: Diptych or Triptych Connect 2 or 3 images together, creating one image, to provoke a thought or tell a story.
WEEK 15 Composition: Rule of Space Your subject should be facing the frame, walking into the frame, this keeps your subject "in" the frame and engaging with it. Give your subject room to move.
WEEK 16 Technical: Portrait Lighting Whether Butterfly, Rembrandt, Split, or Loop Lighting, choose the technique which best flatters your subject.
WEEK 17 Creative: Humor Laughter is the best medicine. Make us laugh.
WEEK 18 Wildcard: Photographer's Choice Capture an image on your terms; who, what, where, when, why, how … it's all up to you. Caveat: You must tell us your intent.
WEEK 19 Vision: Edge Cut Sun Having an edge cut through the sun looks nice, or having the sun rising over a line or diagonal within the photo. Stop down the aperture to create a starburst.
WEEK 20 Composition: From Below Get down low; below 2 feet, and change your perspective. Look out or look up.
WEEK 21 Technical: Product Imagine your image in a catalog or a magazine. It's not as easy as it sounds.
WEEK 22 Creative: Door A symbol of transition, a door or a gate provide a passage way.
WEEK 23 Vision: No Peeking Shoot as if you were using a film camera. That means that you will not look at the photographs you've taken until they are downloaded on your computer.
WEEK 24 Composition: Contrast An easy way to make a photo more interesting is to introduce some form of stark contrast: liquid/solid, hard/soft, delicate/brash.
WEEK 25 Technical: Starburst Create a very strong focal point and add an entirely new dimension of interest to your image using a starburst.
WEEK 26 Creative: High or Low Key You don't have to do both this year; choose your favorite and shoot that.
WEEK 27 Vision: Flattery They say imitation is the highest form; so, past or present; choose your favorite master photographer and imitate their art or technique.
WEEK 28 Composition: Left to Right Rule Compose an image in the way we read; most countries read from left to right. Compose your shot to follow this direction.
WEEK 29 Technical: Twilight Zone While golden and blue hours bring beautiful lighting, shooting in twilight opens up a new way of seeing the world. Capture a "scape" that isn't dominated by darkness. Show the light and textures that can be found under the stars, in city lights, or a moon filled sky.
WEEK 30 Creative: Circles The circle is a universal symbol with extensive meaning; it represents the notions of totality.
WEEK 31 Wildcard: Photographer's Choice Capture an image on your terms; who, what, where, when, why, how … it's all up to you. Caveat: You must tell us your intent.
WEEK 32 Vision: The Alphabet Alphabet photography involves taking photographs of existing or created objects to create a word.
WEEK 33 Composition: Figure to Ground If camouflage is designed to make things disappear, Figure to Ground is designed to make the subject stand out. Light on dark, dark on light.
WEEK 34 Technical: The Wild Side Capturing a captivating wildlife photograph requires knowledge of your camera settings and the behavior of the animal. Capture a compelling wildlife photograph that has proper subject alignment (e.g., no "bird butts") and exposure. For an easy introduction, urban critters (e.g., squirrels) are easy targets. For an advanced challenge, a bird in flight could be considered.
WEEK 35 Creative: Loneliness One is the loneliest number.
WEEK 36 Vision: Ordinary Find beauty in the ordinary.
WEEK 37 Composition: Eye Lines Eyes draw attention to certain parts of the frame, your subject will direct your audience's eye. Where is your subject looking? What are they seeing or not seeing?
WEEK 38 Technical: Focus Stacking A technique which combines multiple images taken at different focus distances to give a resulting image with a greater depth of field. Especially helpful in macro.
WEEK 39 Creative: Abstract Photograph a common object in an abstract manor.
WEEK 40 Vision: Classic Novel Create an image that identifies a classic novel or story.
WEEK 41 Composition: Rule of Odds Compose and image highlighting an odd number of subjects; some see this as natural and more pleasing to the eye.
WEEK 42 Technical: Shutter Drag Used to balance fill light with ambient light or add motion-blur to images.
WEEK 43 Creative: A Song Create a photo from the title of a song.
WEEK 44 Wildcard: Photographer's Choice Capture an image on your terms; who, what, where, when, why, how … it's all up to you. Caveat: You must tell us your intent.
WEEK 45 Vision: Show Half Tell a complete story by only showing half of it.
WEEK 46 Composition: Golden Triangles A diagonal line divides the frame from corner to corner, two more lines are added from the other corners, intersecting the diagonal line.
WEEK 47 Technical: Step Back Edit your image to where you think it's perfect and let it sit for two days. Then return to it and see if it works. Print a picture and review it from a different perspective before finalizing.
WEEK 48 Creative: Split Tones Another favorite; last year's technical, is this year's creative. Have fun with it.
WEEK 49 Vision: Look Back We need to look back to see how far we've come. If you were Captain Ahab, which skill would be your whale? Post a comparison.
WEEK 50 Composition: Golden Ratio Often called Fibonacci, the spiral leads the viewers eye to the squares (the subject), compose your image using the Golden Ratio.
WEEK 51 Technical: Exposure Compensation While high dynamic range pictures can help capture challenging lighting situations, there are times when you need a single frame. Use exposure compensation mode on your camera to capture backlit or other challenging lighting situations
WEEK 52 Creative: Self Portrait Not popular, but it's good for us to get on the other side of the lens. This year it's in a creative categroy, so be creative.


The following members exhibited their interest in the previous thread:
@Destin
@snowbear
@adamhiram
@jcdeboever
@Gary A.
@SquarePeg

I'd also like to throw the challenge out to a few more regulars...

@smoke665
@waday
@limr (c'mon...use your Pentax digital camera, the water is fine  )
@Dean_Gretsch
@Braineack
@nerwin
@Peeb
@gk fotografie
@Frank F.
@Derrel
(Not a complete list...feel free to call out some other members! And no pressure to those called out -- I won't take it personally if you tell me where I can stuff this idea  )


Anyways, everyone should feel welcome to join.

I can't wait to see what y'all post!


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 30, 2017)

WEEK 1

Vision: Look Ahead New year. New beginnings. New you. Look ahead. Interpret as you wish.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 30, 2017)

A few more call outs

@terri @pixmedic @jaomul


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 30, 2017)

What do I win?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2017)

I have something in mind that will not only fit this theme, but my alphabet as well.  Actually running some test shots, now.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2017)

Looks pretty good....I undertook a self-imposed challenge of a photo per day of my newborn son, some 14 years ago...it became exhausting, but this 52-week challenge seems easier; more structured, logical, some assignments sound easy, others more demanding. I reads through the first 25 weeks and the topics/challenges. I'd have to say this 52-week challenge could create a vastly improved skill set for many who undertake and complete even half of the weekly challenges it lays out. Thanks for thinking of me, and some of the other_* usual suspects*_ here on TPF.

I want to wish you the very best of luck in this!  A few weeks I thought looked interesting are:
WEEK 23 Vision: No Peeking Shoot as if you were using a film camera. That means that you will not look at the photographs you've taken until they are downloaded on your computer. and 
WEEK 36 Vision: Ordinary Find beauty in the ordinary.
and also
WEEK 15 Composition: Rule of Space Your subject should be facing the frame, walking into the frame, this keeps your subject "in" the frame and engaging with it. Give your subject room to move.

Nice too that some "wildcard" weeks are thrown in...necessary IMHO to reduce stress from an imposed and inflexible schedule.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 30, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Looks pretty good....I undertook a self-imposed challenge of a photo per day of my newborn son, some 14 years ago...it became exhausting, but this 52-week challenge seems easier; more structured, logical, some assignments sound easy, others more demanding. I reads through the first 25 weeks and the topics/challenges. I'd have to say this 52-week challenge could create a vastly improved skill set for many who undertake and complete even half of the weekly challenges it lays out. Thanks for thinking of me, and some of the other_* usual suspects*_ here on TPF.
> 
> I want to wish you the very best of luck in this!  A few weeks I thought looked interesting are:
> WEEK 23 Vision: No Peeking Shoot as if you were using a film camera. That means that you will not look at the photographs you've taken until they are downloaded on your computer. and
> ...



I'm going to try to keep up with the group on this challenge but I like that it can also be self paced if that suits a person better.  


For the first week I'm a little short on original ideas.  First I was thinking of something to do with resolutions or something around packing up all the Christmas stuff but I really hate how bare the house looks after taking everything down!  So now I'm hoping for a relatively clear morning so that I can capture a sunrise or something signifying a new day.  If not, I have a different idea around starting over that may work out.  And of course, there's always the option of a New Year's Eve pic.  For me this year that would be me and the dog asleep in front of the tv with a couple of empty martini glasses on the table (he likes his extra dry).  I went out last year on NYE for the first time in a while and it was even more annoying than I remembered so this year I am staying put.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 30, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty good....I undertook a self-imposed challenge of a photo per day of my newborn son, some 14 years ago...it became exhausting, but this 52-week challenge seems easier; more structured, logical, some assignments sound easy, others more demanding. I reads through the first 25 weeks and the topics/challenges. I'd have to say this 52-week challenge could create a vastly improved skill set for many who undertake and complete even half of the weekly challenges it lays out. Thanks for thinking of me, and some of the other_* usual suspects*_ here on TPF.
> ...




I have a couple of ideas for the first week...there are definitely some further down the road that will give me a run for my money. My favorite though, I need some time to drive a bit and some weather to go in my favor. We'll see how it goes. 

I actually have NYE plans this year, but fortunately they are at my house. I had enough of NYE at the bars when my cover band was playing. Amateur hour on full display, and we always seemed to play at a more dive-y place than normal (they were more desperate and paid more...). The only worse night is the Wednesday before Thanksgiving.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 30, 2017)

oh -- and I can't believe I left out @JustJazzie in my call outs. She has two beautiful full frame Nikons to work with now!

(only a little bit of envy...)


----------



## jaomul (Dec 31, 2017)

I'd love to try this, I'll do my best to get 52 shots but as said above even if only half was done it would likely help people improve. Well done for coming up with the topics, there is work in ideas and putting it on the forum.

Will there be a thread here for people participating to put their photos?

Oh maybe it is on this thread


----------



## snowbear (Dec 31, 2017)

I probably won't play every week, but I'll try.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 1, 2018)

Week 1 - New Beginning.

This black ant is a fishing fly I tied many years ago.  I have not tied any flies, nor fished, for a number of years, for any number of reasons (or excuses).  I've decided to get back into both fishing and fly tying.  Fishing will provide a little exercise, something that will help me battle my recently diagnosed diabetes.



DSC_1141.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 1, 2018)

Are you guys just doing the challenge here or on the Facebook group too?


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 1, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Are you guys just doing the challenge here or on the Facebook group too?



I'm on the Facebook group, too. I took a photo today for one of my ideas, but I'm not sure if it's gonna be the keeper this week.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm not in the FB group, just posting here.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks @JonA_CT, looks interesting, though it might be a little tough in the first month, as will be on the road, but will try to jump in when I can.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 1, 2018)

Ugh but I'm so lazy!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2018)

This is likely going to be my week 1/Look ahead/New day shot.  I was thinking along the lines of every day being a fresh start blah blah...  Can't decide square or portrait crop.  Any input?  Haven't done anything other than crop at this point...  





[url=https://flic.kr/p/239585B]
	
[/url]


----------



## Braineack (Jan 3, 2018)

I like #1.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 3, 2018)

Square for me too. 

I need to get on this if I want to use any fancy tools this week, haha. My case is with corporate at Nikon, and I expect that I'll be without my D600 for a bit.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 3, 2018)

Braineack said:


> I like #1.



I agree  wholeheartedly, great use of elements to form a pleasing composition


----------



## Destin (Jan 3, 2018)

I have a photo in mind for my drone this week... but it’s been too cold for it to fly. Looking like I’ll have to come up with a ground level idea.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 3, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> This is likely going to be my week 1/Look ahead/New day shot.  I was thinking along the lines of every day being a fresh start blah blah...  Can't decide square or portrait crop.  Any input?  Haven't done anything other than crop at this point...


I _love_ the way the lights seem to bubble out of the cup.  Out of curiosity, can you expand just the top of the first one?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 3, 2018)

I prefer the 2nd one for the added element of the reflection. I am always looking for added elements inside the frame. Coffee, bubbles, reflection.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2018)

snowbear said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > This is likely going to be my week 1/Look ahead/New day shot.  I was thinking along the lines of every day being a fresh start blah blah...  Can't decide square or portrait crop.  Any input?  Haven't done anything other than crop at this point...
> ...



Just a tiny bit before the lower cabinets cut into the frame and the lights are gone.  I can't really move the cup from where it is in the frame though so if I add to the top it will need to be an odd crop.  If I make the square itself bigger I'll have the white frame of the laundry closet glaring at me on the left.  



jcdeboever said:


> I prefer the 2nd one for the added element of the reflection. I am always looking for added elements inside the frame. Coffee, bubbles, reflection.



I think I like the square crop better but I do agree with you jc about the reflection.  That is the only thing that is making me doubt the square choice.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 3, 2018)

No problem, I was just curious.  I like both crops, but maybe favor the square a bit more.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 3, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


Reshoot but back up a bit. You can put your camera in 1:1 format to nail composition. Or simply do the 16:9 format, to me, that would be killer, match the length of bokeh balls on top and bottom. Everyone see's things different. Honestly, they both work but by doing a 16:9 and match length bokeh balls adds a 4th element.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2018)

I've got to get rid of that weird pixelation on the left side.  Probably from my inexperienced cloning.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2018)

OK, here's my official for Week One:





In the end I couldn't give up the reflection for the square crop.  I'll use that  one on instagram.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 3, 2018)

@SquarePeg  I did not see the originals you posted so I can't compare, but your " official " one is killer! I really like everything about it...top bokeh, cup reflection and especially bokeh reflection. Well done!


----------



## jaomul (Jan 4, 2018)

Week one



Look by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 7, 2018)

My (officially posted) Week 1 photo:

Look Ahead:




52projectWeek1lookahead by jwa04, on Flickr

_Look Ahead -- I hope 2018 turns out kind of like this awesome bowl of yogurt. The yogurt is homemade, the honey is local, the bananas are perfectly ripe, and the granola provides the perfect amount of texture. Balance is key in all of life, and I hope I can figure it out this year. _


I actually struggled a bit more this week than I thought I might. The weather being just about as bad as it gets around here I know didn't help, but I also sent my D600 off to Nikon on Friday, and I was stressed about that all week. This was actually my third idea, and only came about because my wife made herself a beautiful breakfast yesterday morning.

Until further notice, I'm using a Sony a6000 with the 16-50mm kit lens. Crutches removed  -- all of my lighting gear, fast prime lenses, and my general comfort level. I think it'll be a good change for a little bit. 


@SquarePeg -- should we just use this thread for the challenge until further notice? Just change the title? Not a crazy amount of participation, so I think that would be fine.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 7, 2018)

Miss Riley doesn't LOOK like a baby anymore but she's barely 9 months old and TRUST ME- she still acts like a baby.  The only think newer than she is might be the lens- received delivery of this Tokina 100mm macro lens day before yesterday and this is my first test of the lens as a portrait lens.  These are the "New Beginnings" in the Peeb household...

(PS- posted in  the @SquarePeg "before/after" challenge too, in you want to see the SOOC version...)



Miss Riley-  Golden Retriever pup by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 7, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> My (officially posted) Week 1 photo:
> 
> Look Ahead:
> 
> ...



Great photo for week 1.  I’m interested to see your thoughts after not using your dslr for a few weeks.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 7, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > My (officially posted) Week 1 photo:
> ...



I mean, I’m a bit of a whiner, right? The a6000 was one of the best mirrorless cameras on the market a few years ago, haha.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 8, 2018)

WEEK 2 Composition: Color Harmony Get out your color wheel. Do opposites attract? Can there be harmony with opposite colors? Does the Hulk wear purple pants? Mix warm and cool colors.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 8, 2018)

Prompt above and title post revised.

I bought some flowers to play with yesterday for this challenge, and realized that it is possible to instantly kill flowers when it's 6 degrees out. Next idea, haha.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 8, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> it is possible to instantly kill flowers when it's 6 degrees out.



Have you thought of drying them first then putting them in the snow. Might be an interesting take.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 8, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > it is possible to instantly kill flowers when it's 6 degrees out.
> ...



That's a cool idea. Unfortunately, my wife cursed my ignorance to such matters and chucked the flower stems and the petals. Yes...separately, because by about 4 hours after I got home, all of the petals had fallen off, haha. 

By the by...I notice someone who has been very active in posting photos in the galleries from their trip, but hasn't managed to post any in this challenge...


----------



## Braineack (Jan 8, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys just doing the challenge here or on the Facebook group too?
> ...



are we talking TPF's FB group?  Has there even been a post there in over a year?


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 8, 2018)

Braineack said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



No, we're referring to the Dogwood Photography 52 Week Challenge group. There is a link to it in the OP I believe. 

It's huge...like 4-5k members, and had something like 500 photos (maybe more, IDK) posted this week, haha.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 8, 2018)

ahhhhh.   I wanted to get in on week 1, but it was too cold outside


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 8, 2018)

Braineack said:


> ahhhhh.   I wanted to get in on week 1, but it was too cold outside



 

I know what kind of lighting set up you have, haha...


----------



## Braineack (Jan 8, 2018)

did I mention I'm lazy?


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 8, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> By the by...I notice someone who has been very active in posting photos in the galleries from their trip, but hasn't managed to post any in this challenge...



Jon, I tried LOL the internet is bad here, making me pull my hair out. I tried to post one yesterday, but instead of in  the thread it ended up as a new thread in the Theme category. Limr was kind enough to move it to the general area. Here's the link does that count for something???? House At The End Of The Street


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 8, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > JonA_CT said:
> ...



There is a second group called Dogwood Chatter for discussion of the weekly themes and to post for feedback before posting to the official album.  Nice group of people so far.



Braineack said:


> ahhhhh.   I wanted to get in on week 1, but it was too cold outside



No penalty for late entries.  Get off your duff and shoot!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 8, 2018)

I wish the challenge had saved color harmonies for Spring or Summer.  It would be so easy to get to pop over to my neighbor's flower garden or head to the beach for sunrise and I'd be done.  Going to have to look at the wheel again and see what might work indoors since the outdoors is completely white and won't be melting for quite a while.  

Did you see the one with the oil and water drops - purple and yellow?  That came out fabulous.  Also there was a great one of water drops and candy with the kids face showing in the drops.  Very cool stuff.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 8, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I wish the challenge had saved color harmonies for Spring or Summer.  It would be so easy to get to pop over to my neighbor's flower garden or head to the beach for sunrise and I'd be done.  Going to have to look at the wheel again and see what might work indoors since the outdoors is completely white and won't be melting for quite a while.
> 
> Did you see the one with the oil and water drops - purple and yellow?  That came out fabulous.  Also there was a great one of water drops and candy with the kids face showing in the drops.  Very cool stuff.



Purple and yellow were the colors I had in mind, too. The flowers literally were wilting while I was trying to shoot them yesterday so I gave up.

I'll have to take another look too and see what I can come up with. It seemed like a lot of people came back to themes in last year's challenge as well, so that might be an option.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 8, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the challenge had saved color harmonies for Spring or Summer.  It would be so easy to get to pop over to my neighbor's flower garden or head to the beach for sunrise and I'd be done.  Going to have to look at the wheel again and see what might work indoors since the outdoors is completely white and won't be melting for quite a while.
> ...



Trader Joe's always has the freshest flowers - and cheap too!  They get them delivered every morning.  I buy most of my stuff there.  Bought a beautiful centerpiece there with all white flowers and pine cones and greenery 5 days before Christmas and it lasted over 2 weeks.  We were all amazed - my Mom assumed I had bought another one.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 8, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> That's a cool idea. Unfortunately, my wife cursed my ignorance to such matters and chucked the flower stems and the petals. Yes...separately, because by about 4 hours after I got home, all of the petals had fallen off, haha.


Um, that means she has to be the photo subject, right?



JonA_CT said:


> By the by...I notice someone who has been very active in posting photos in the galleries from their trip, but hasn't managed to post any in this challenge...


You're not referring to a a particular bear, are you?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 8, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Trader Joe's always has the freshest flowers - and cheap too!  They get them delivered every morning.  I buy most of my stuff there.  Bought a beautiful centerpiece there with all white flowers and pine cones and greenery 5 days before Christmas and it lasted over 2 weeks.  We were all amazed - my Mom assumed I had bought another one.


Michaels - silk and plastic are perfect for winter.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 8, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



You picked one of the two large chain stores (Costco being the other one) that we seem to live in the Bermuda triangle for. Trader Joe's is about 50 minutes away in Warwick, RI, about 50 minutes away in West Hartford, and about 50 minutes away in Orange, CT. 

I got the flowers from Stop and Shop. We usually have great luck with them, but I did have to carry them outside yesterday in the wind and cold. They weren't protected the way they would have been from a real florist (or if the florist had actually been in at S+S). 



snowbear said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > That's a cool idea. Unfortunately, my wife cursed my ignorance to such matters and chucked the flower stems and the petals. Yes...separately, because by about 4 hours after I got home, all of the petals had fallen off, haha.
> ...



Nah, cursed my ignorance because I bought flowers out on a single-digit temp and windy day. And no...I quoted the intended recipient, haha.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 8, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> You picked one of the two large chain stores (Costco being the other one) that we seem to live in the Bermuda triangle for. Trader Joe's is about 50 minutes away in Warwick, RI, about 50 minutes away in West Hartford, and about 50 minutes away in Orange, CT.
> 
> I got the flowers from Stop and Shop. We usually have great luck with them, but I did have to carry them outside yesterday in the wind and cold. They weren't protected the way they would have been from a real florist (or if the florist had actually been in at S+S).



That's a bummer about TJ's - easily one of my favorite places to grocery shop.  Anything I can't get there I get at S+S.  

Even without the frozen temps, flowers are always hit or miss at this time of year.  One trick is to buy them potted instead of fresh cut.  There should be potted tulips and daffodils hitting the stores soon and until then there are always houseplants like African Violets, Hibiscus and Begonia.  

My latest idea for this challenge - using ICM to create an abstract "landscape" hasn't really panned out.  The light is just too dull and gray today.  Going to try something else tomorrow.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 8, 2018)

@JonA_CT you shamed me into one. Here's technically a warm & cool scene combined composed of Blue, Red, Yellow and Green. It forms a "Square Color Theme" of equally spaced colors on the wheel. Blue being the dominant color of the scene.  I would have preferred a better shot but it was so &^%^^ cold out there I had to grab it and run




St. Augustine01062018_870.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr

Though not recent here's a "Complementary", (red & green). I really wanted to find this guy, but he was no where around this trip. This was from January 2014, and was the look I got after I mistakenly called him a pirate. I was promptly informed that he was a garrison guard. I seriously thought the guy was going to kick my *&^, as they take their enactment and character very seriously and I had ignorantly committed a grave sin worthy of a butt whippen. Considering the size of this monster of a man, I'm glad he chose to pose for me instead, though he NEVER smiled, and I quickly took leave of his presence. 




IMGP0656.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 8, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> Good day, fellow photographers!
> 
> I posted some musings about a 52 Week Photography Project here -- 365 Project? No way. But... -- and this thread is an "official" off shoot of that thread to post themes and photos. Unless things go crazy, I'd expect this thread to be fine for the entire project, but who knows.
> 
> ...




I just see this. Interesting. I run a no theme daily with some friends on Nikongear since 2016 ... Seems to dry out over time ... Theme and once a week seems doable. I try to contribute once in a while. Thanks for the invitation


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 8, 2018)

@smoke665 superb portrait!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 8, 2018)

I forgot to post the first week. So here is my second week. Color Harmony

Recovery


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 8, 2018)

Tentative entry for color harmony week.  What do you think?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 8, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I forgot to post the first week. So here is my second week. Color Harmony
> 
> Recovery
> View attachment 151945



Green, yellow and rust...reminds me of a John Deere boneyard


----------



## Peeb (Jan 8, 2018)

This one is my 'after' from the before/after challenge.  The saturated colors from the blue hour sunrise background came out pretty colorful...



Water drop with sunrise blue background by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 9, 2018)

Stop yelling at me. The Angry Wife and the Crazy Husband.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 10, 2018)

The Painted Ladies. Take your pick on color.




St. Augustine01062018_829.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jan 10, 2018)

Vera.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 12, 2018)

So we got opposites and a step on the ledge for backdrop that may agitate someone on here.... Lol


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jan 12, 2018)

The warm colors of the flowers softly blurred lead the eye to the cool blue hues of the boulevards of Paris (as it was in 1889). We were there in 2003 on our honeymoon when we stumbled upon a street market on a small square in the Latin Quarter. It was a warm day in the coolest of cities, love was in the air and we bought this map.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 13, 2018)

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 152118
> 
> The warm colors of the flowers softly blurred lead the eye to the cool blue hues of the boulevards of Paris (as it was in 1889). We were there in 2003 on our honeymoon when we stumbled upon a street market on a small square in the Latin Quarter. It was a warm day in the coolest of cities, love was in the air and we bought this map.



This is awesome. Your on to something here....


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jan 13, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 152118
> ...



Thanks, JC. Your photo above is what gave me the idea. It was my birthday on Wednesday and these are the flowers my wife and daughter gave me, so this photo has a very personal touch one way and another.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 13, 2018)

Must be tulip season...my submission this week.





52week2018week2 by jwa04, on Flickr


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 16, 2018)

*WEEK 3 Technical: Full Manual While the camera often determines shutter speed and aperture for the photographer, it doesn't know your creative intent. This week, challenge your self to assume creative control over the camera by using full manual mode. Select a subject where varying the aperture and / or shutter speed helps enhance the composition and visual qualities of the image.*

For most (all?) of the people in this thread, this won't be anything new for you. But, it's the prompt this week. Let's see what you've got!

Since I'm still using the Sony a6000, I may use one of the F to E mount adapters I have to use a Nikon lens on it. Then it'll be completely manual...no aperture adjustment in the camera, and no AF.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 16, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> *WEEK 3 Technical: Full Manual While the camera often determines shutter speed and aperture for the photographer, it doesn't know your creative intent. This week, challenge your self to assume creative control over the camera by using full manual mode. Select a subject where varying the aperture and / or shutter speed helps enhance the composition and visual qualities of the image.*
> 
> For most (all?) of the people in this thread, this won't be anything new for you. But, it's the prompt this week. Let's see what you've got!
> 
> Since I'm still using the Sony a6000, I may use one of the F to E mount adapters I have to use a Nikon lens on it. Then it'll be completely manual...no aperture adjustment in the camera, and no AF.



So I take it my Holga is out of the question


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 16, 2018)

Even better, really.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 24, 2018)

No takers last week. No surprise, really!

I've updated with this week's theme.

*WEEK 4 Creative: Quiet Moment Peace. Serenity. Tranquility. Convey a quiet moment.*


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 24, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> No takers last week. No surprise, really!
> 
> I've updated with this week's theme.
> 
> *WEEK 4 Creative: Quiet Moment Peace. Serenity. Tranquility. Convey a quiet moment.*



I did participate in the Facebook group last week but Full Manual was not much of a challenge. I think most on this site can do that without an issue. Took a pic of the dog in lo wish light and I used manual focus to make it a bit more difficult.


----------



## waday (Jan 24, 2018)

What the heck, how did I miss this? Thanks @JonA_CT !

Week 4: serene




Orange Winter by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 24, 2018)

I like that.  I have an idea for mine but haven’t finished thinking it through yet.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 25, 2018)

I did week 3 but forgot to post, whatever.... good news is previous scanner was killing my love for film...

OK, Back on track

Ignorant Politicians Michigan
Fujifilm GA645ZI, Tri-X shot @ 800, HC110 B 8:30, Rapid Fix, Epson 800V


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 25, 2018)

*WEEK 4* 
Creative: Quiet Moment Peace. Serenity. Tranquility. Convey a quiet moment.

View attachment 152700


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jan 26, 2018)

Week 4: 



 
                                                                                                    Tree of Tranquility


----------

